# Removing lower dash (Clutch switch) GUIDE ADDED



## C.J (Mar 24, 2009)

I've never started so many topics before 

I've picked up a clutch switch, since the car is over revving when changing gear.
I've seen and taken out 3 torx screws under the dash, but now I'm stumped - No more movement.

Is there a guide (similar to Wak's glove box removal page) which will help?

I assume it's a 10min job, so would rather do it myself.

Many thanks 

*Guide added to post #7*


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Remove the fuse box lid at the end of the dash by the door, there are lots of screws in here too that need removing! It will come off then. Its a pain to get back on, but keep on at it and you'll get it.

HTH 
Tim

PS make sure you know how to fit the clutch switch correctly as they break easily too!


----------



## C.J (Mar 24, 2009)

Tim G said:


> Remove the fuse box lid at the end of the dash by the door, there are lots of screws in here too that need removing! It will come off then. Its a pain to get back on, but keep on at it and you'll get it.
> 
> HTH
> Tim
> ...


Thanks Tim.

So 3 torx under the dash + some within the fuse box, great.

I've read on here the clutch pedal needs to be UP (idle) when taking out/installing the new switch?


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Correct. Send me a PM if you need my number or somthing, done mine many many times, including roadside repair in Italy :wink: :lol:


----------



## C.J (Mar 24, 2009)

I may have to take you up on that offer, I'll be having my 2nd attempt tonight :?


----------



## rcall1057 (Feb 12, 2010)

C.J said:


> I may have to take you up on that offer, I'll be having my 2nd attempt tonight :?


after the screws are out it still has two metal tabs that snap it at the top of the dash, so give it a little force. it'll come after the screws are out and you cant find any more but it is still stuck at the top.


----------



## C.J (Mar 24, 2009)

Done! Took 5mins to get off, 1min to fit switch, 5mins to test drive, then 30mins to get the cover back on :evil:

I've been driving with the over-revving for 2-3 weeks. The car feels so much quicker now I'm not having to drop the revs before changing gear.

Anyway, for future refference I took some pictures on my mobile, for anyone else in the future:

1. Remove 5 torx screws from behind the fuse box cover (pops off with a flathead)









2. Remove 3 torx screws from under the lower dash

















3. At the top of the dash, there are metal clips, a little tug will loosen it

4. Remove dash, and unplug 3 plugs

5. Unplug, twist and remove the old switch (Leave the clutch pedal UP)









6. Twist and insert the new switch (leaving the clutch pedal UP still) and plug the cable back in

























7. Road test 8)

8. Fit lower dash, ensuring all cables are plugged back in. This takes some time, but it will eventually come together

Goog luck, hope it helps someone


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

C.J said:


> Done! Took 5mins to get off, 1min to fit switch, 5mins to test drive, then 30mins to get the cover back on :evil:


 :lol: Told you, glad you've sorted it.


----------



## squed (Apr 11, 2013)

Hope this is okay but I thought I would bump this very useful topic as I recently had the holding revs issue.

Rather than replacing the part off the cuff I figured I would take a look and see if there was anything I could do. I used the guide above to remove the Clutch Switch and after removing the old sticky grease and reapplying a thin layer of new grease I have a perfectly working clutch switch!

I think I managed to fluke the refitting of the dash though as one second it appeared that it would be impossible then all of a sudden it was clicked in place and the job was finished!

Apologies if this isn't the done thing but this topic didn't feature in the FAQ and I think it is definitely worthy of it


----------



## mk1f4n (Feb 2, 2010)

squed said:


> Hope this is okay but I thought I would bump this very useful topic as I recently had the holding revs issue.
> 
> Rather than replacing the part off the cuff I figured I would take a look and see if there was anything I could do. I used the guide above to remove the Clutch Switch and after removing the old sticky grease and reapplying a thin layer of new grease I have a perfectly working clutch switch!
> 
> ...


Thanks for bumping this as I'm doing mine tomorrow


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

looks like ive got the same problem, having pulled out my dash 20 times already to fit a stereo several times, i highly suspect this clutch switch is at fault, its loose already so im hoping its a simple fix, handy thread this, and the search function actually works on here , lol 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301390908535


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

do not forget that the clutch switch is chassis specific, Wak informed me of this when I had the same over rev issue, cheap as hell from a Skoda garage and a genuine OEM part.


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

just been having a fish around under my dash, looks like mines plugged in through the bottom hole of the 2, am i right in saying that it is in the wrong place ?, pictures online suggest the top hole is where it should be ?

thanks fellas.


----------

